# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  timbrado intermidio 2013

## kostas24

Mερικές φωτογραφίες από τα φετινά μου timbrado

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα ειναι πανεμορφα!!!
Η σωληνα η πλαστικη εχει τροφη μεσα?

----------


## ARMANDO

Αψογα... παντα τετοια φιλε μου

----------


## kostas24

> Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα ειναι πανεμορφα!!!
> Η σωληνα η πλαστικη εχει τροφη μεσα?


ναι τροφή έχει.βάζω 5 κιλά και πάει ένα μήνα περίπου.έχω βέβαια το νου μου μήπως γεμίσουν τσόφλια τα στόμια και δεν μπορούν να βρουν τους σπόρους .

----------


## ninos

πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια. Οταν εχεις χρονο γραψε μας λιγα πραγματα για το συστημα με τον σωληνα

----------


## Gardelius

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! πανεμορφα!!!!! ναι αυτο με το σωληνα....θελω λιγο και εγω οταν εχεις χρονο να μας πεις!!!

----------


## jk21

και οταν με το καλο εκπαιδευτουνε ,βαλε τα κατα τη γνωμη σου καλυτερα να τα ακουσουμε  (σε μονα )   :wink:  

να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα !

----------


## kostas24

> πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια. Οταν εχεις χρονο γραψε μας λιγα πραγματα για το συστημα με τον σωληνα


δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.είναι ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα Φ100 ενός μέτρου και από κάτω έχω βάλει 4 ημιταφ συστολικά 45 μοιρών από Φ100 σε Φ50. το γεμίζω από επάνω και τα σπόρια πάνε ίσα ίσα στο στόμια.στην ουσία είναι μια μεγάλη ταίστρα οικονομίας.

----------


## kostas24

> δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.είναι ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα Φ100 ενός μέτρου και από κάτω έχω βάλει 4 ημιταφ συστολικά 45 μοιρών από Φ100 σε Φ50. το γεμίζω από επάνω και τα σπόρια πάνε ίσα ίσα στο στόμια.στην ουσία είναι μια μεγάλη ταίστρα οικονομίας.


ξέχασα και τις 4 90αρες γωνίες Φ50,αυτές είναι στην ουσία οι ταιστρες.

----------


## kostas24

> και οταν με το καλο εκπαιδευτουνε ,βαλε τα κατα τη γνωμη σου καλυτερα να τα ακουσουμε  (σε μονα )   
> 
> να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα !


Δημήτρη ακόμα σαλιαρίσματα έχουμε.....όταν με το καλό αρχίσουν να ρολάρουν,θα τα τραβήξω κανένα βίντεο να δούμε τι θα πούνε.....

----------


## Gardelius

υποστρωμα τι εχεις??

----------


## Deimitori

Να σου ζήσουν Κώστα! Και πολύ καλή πατέντα ο σωλήνας!

----------


## kostas24

έχω βάλει κουνελόσυρμα 10 εκατοστά απόσταση από τον πάτο για να μην έρχονται τα καναρίνια σε επαφή .στον πάτο στρώνω εφημερίδες συνήθως.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι φιλαράκι μου!Σου εύχομαι να πάνε πολύ καλά στον Διαγωνισμό  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου δωσουν κυπελλα στους αγωνες που ερχονται,σε τι χωρο τα εχεις και ποσα τετραγωνικα ειναι ο χωρος; τα πουλια τα πηρες απο τον ****** στην Πτολεμαιδα

----------


## jk21

KΩΣΤΑ και τοτε να μας βαλει και μετα την εκπαιδευση τους ,σε οποια νομιζεις οτι το αξιζουν !

Βρε Πανο τα πμ τι τα εχουμε;  :Ashamed0001:  (για τους αστερισκους λεω ... )

----------


## panos70

Καλλα βρε Δημητρη εναν ****** εχει η Πτολεμαιδα;

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω πμ για μη περαιτερω *ακουσια* φωτογραφηση

----------


## panos70

Κωστα σε τι χωρο τα εχεις τα πουλια σε ποσα τερταγωνικα ;

----------


## kostas24

τα μικρά τα έχω όλα στην κλούβα πτήσης που φαίνεται και στις foto. έχει διαστάσεις 1,75χ90χ1,5 .αυτόν τον καιρό ετοιμάζω το καινούριο μου εκτροφείο διαστάσεων 4χ4,5 μέτρα.είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή βέβαια.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα! Να σου ζησουν Κωστα και με το καλο να γινουν ωραιοι τραγουδιστες  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να τα χαιρεσαι,πολυ ομορφα ολα ειδικα τα ασπρογκρι

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πολυ ομορφα χρωματα, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 

Μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις σχετικα με το λευκο Timbrado, τι χρωματα εχουν οι γονεις του? και εαν γνωριζεις και οι παππουδες του.

----------


## orion

Καλή επιτυχία φίλε... από ομορφιά πάντως σκίζουν  :winky:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ωραία και όμορφα πουλάκια ,με το καλό να σε ξετρελάνουν από τις φωνές τους...

----------


## kostas24

> Κωστα πολυ ομορφα χρωματα, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
> 
> Μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις σχετικα με το λευκο Timbrado, τι χρωματα εχουν οι γονεις του? και εαν γνωριζεις και οι παππουδες του.


λοιπόν το άσπρο βγήκε από αρσενικό blue και θηλυκό πρασινοκίτρινο.στην ίδια γέννα είχα 6 μικρά : 4 blue ,1 άσπρο και 1 πρασινοκίτρινο.

----------

